# Filing Canadian taxes while living abroad



## NadiyaCloudNine (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi all!

Im a Canadian living in the UK on a spousal visa. Does anyone know what the process is for filing Canadian taxes while living abroad?

Many thanks!


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

You should have filed a tax return upon leaving stating that you are no longer a resident for tax purposes and then you wouldn't have to file at all.


----------



## NadiyaCloudNine (Oct 8, 2011)

colchar said:


> You should have filed a tax return upon leaving stating that you are no longer a resident for tax purposes and then you wouldn't have to file at all.


Hi Colchar!

Well the following year after I moved to England, my accountant advised me that she was unable to e-file my taxes as she had in the past because I was the first ever of her clients to re-locate overseas so she was unfamiliar with what category I belonged to. Anyway I ended up sending my documents to Ottawa for the few months of 2012 I was employed and never heard back.

Now I'm worried and unsure of what to do for this tax season. Also, after conversing with a representative in Ottawa and my accountant, neither of them ever mentioned the option of me noting that I am no longer a resident for tax purposes...


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

You accountant should have just filed manually.

Here is a link to the Revenue Canada website that should give you info. If not, just search around their site and you will find it:


Non-Residents and Income Tax - 2013


----------



## NadiyaCloudNine (Oct 8, 2011)

colchar said:


> You accountant should have just filed manually.
> 
> Here is a link to the Revenue Canada website that should give you info. If not, just search around their site and you will find it:
> Non-Residents and Income Tax - 2013


Thanks so much Colchar. You've been a great help!


----------

